# P fucking S.. thank you, matt..



## creature (Jul 6, 2017)

i will slice my fucking arm for you, as surely as i would for my younger brother..

thank you for your wisdom & your strength & all your knowledge..

thank you Tude & Mike & Shctickk & Corn &.. add your fucking name, all you beautifull assholes we would/will be in trenches for..

godammned fucking Buddy the godamned fucking german shepard..
anyone hurts you on my watch, i die, with you..

O.. goddamned fuck, the fuck shit whoreman who killed fucking Puppy by beating him with a 2x4..

never, ever, ever



ever

meet me alone...


ever.


----------



## A New Name (Jul 6, 2017)

And this is lovely, except for Puppy having been beaten to death. That part isn't lovely at all. 
But, I think, it would be easier for further replies if you took this and edited it on the end of the other threads text. That this may have been written in a moment of passion and may lose perceived emotional commitment value is not lost on me, but still.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2017)

@creature thanks buddy, hope you're feeling okay out there and remember you're not far from all of our thoughts. can't wait to see you again in person one of these days!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 9, 2017)

Perceval said:


> And this is lovely, except for Puppy having been beaten to death. That part isn't lovely at all.
> But, I think, it would be easier for further replies if you took this and edited it on the end of the other threads text. That this may have been written in a moment of passion and may lose perceived emotional commitment value is not lost on me, but still.


Thanks 3P0 ::borg::


----------



## A New Name (Jul 9, 2017)

Lightning Samurai said:


> Thanks 3P0 ::borg::


That's C-3PO, mister!


----------

